# Shower/Toilet tray all cracked



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi doing renevations to our Laika as you may have seen in some other posts.
After removing the anti slip vinal from the bathroom area of the camper today, my freind who is going to fit the new floor (again antislip stuff) told me to fix the floor first with fiberglass paste or something have any of you ever done this?

Also the broken bits keep rising from the floor below what should i do to secure it down pre sealing it with fiberglass then recovering with new vinal floor. should i use some glue and if so what type?

All advice is much appreciated as i have little experience but am able to do the work, i will turn my hand at anything i just need advice and support first  these jobs are required when you get a camper van on the cheep


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

roboughton,

This is the glue you need :wink:

http://www.captaintolley.co.uk/


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Is this a glue and do you think it will hold the base down as its rising due to the side of cracks in it.

I may just buy some and give it a go 


but more advise is appreciated


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

roboughton said:


> Is this a glue and do you think it will hold the base down as its rising due to the side of cracks in it.
> 
> I may just buy some and give it a go
> 
> but more advise is appreciated


Rob,

We had our Laika shower room floor replaced twice under warranty, the first one because of cracking around the drain hole and the second time because there was too much flexing of the floor after the first time botch up by Barrons.

In the end we had to take it to the factory at Florence to get the job done properly.

Sorry can't help with the DIY.

Don


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Captain Tolleys isnt a glue as such-it is a crack cure, intended to seal hairline cracking-not to secure anything in place.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

what glue do you think i should use then? i want to glue the under tray down before i seal it with the captins stuff then recover with vinyl. the tray is beyond normal repair so it has to be coverd over.

i have also been told to use a pot of car fiberglass reapir stuff does any one have any comments on this, it is more to smooth the tray base as it has squares in it to air water drainage but as they will be coverd with vinyl they are more of a problem than a help on the water drainage side


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> roboughton said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a glue and do you think it will hold the base down as its rising due to the side of cracks in it.
> ...


sadly i cannot get the shower base in blue they dont make it any more but i can get it in green but all the rest wont match and it will be a pig to fit


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try sikaflex or tigerseal it seams to stick everything,but do not expect to get it back up!!!!! Terry


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi try sikaflex or tigerseal it seams to stick everything,but do not expect to get it back up!!!!! Terry


do you mean use this to re-stick the tray to the ply below.

Does any one know of the fiberglass stuff?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi yes stick ply and also shower tray as I said it sticks anything -----Terry


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

how do you apply it? is it in a tin is it gel,paste???


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi 
sikaflex comes in a tube , the tube fits in a silicone sealer type gun , thick sticky stuff , toothpaste like consistancy ????

get it from the nearest shop that sells caravan spares or buy it online by typing sikaflex into google and finding a website that sells it .


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi, 
if the tray does not come into full contact with the floor i would suggest squirty foam sealant but first ensure the tray is well held down as it expands a lot . otherwise try a tubed glue from builders merchants such as sticks like sh1t - i kid you not. if you decide to use fibre glass you will only be able to use the resin and not the mat as the shower tray will act like a mould and the upper surface will be rough.
cheers
simon


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

After reading one of many threads on the subject I decided to have a good look at my shower tray. 

I was quite shocked. I had one long crack hidden by the ledge and several star-shaped cracks. 

Solution: expanding foam 
We got a can of expanding foam, some small cable ties and one of those things used to pump balls with a car pump (i.e. it has a thin 2mm tube and a thicker base that fits into a normal car pump - looks a bit like a blunt needle - search on eBay for "BALL PUMP NEEDLE PIN VALVE ADAPTOR" or look for item 290130086319). This enabled us to drill small (2mm) holes in the shower tray. 
We sprayed foam into these holes, starting at the furthest hole moving closer to the door. Remember the gloves!!! 
Prior to injecting the foam we had prepared a solid wooden base and some heavy bricks. We put newspaper on the sticky-foamy floor (this stuff gets everywhere!) and put the bricks on. The floor was already bowing up due to the pressure of the foam. The board & bricks helped to keep it flat. I was nervous about the bowed floor so put in at least 50Kg of bricks. 

After a week we removed the bricks and cleaned up. 

Very happy with the results 
Because the holes are so mall you can hadly see them. 
The floor is slightly raised but works very well. Now it doesn't bend when you stand on it. 
It's still flat. 

If you use this solution you must remember to use the cable ties to secure the plastic tube on both ends: on the can and on the "needle" adapter. You might want to remember this bit of prep 8O 


If you have any other questions I would be glad to help. 

Roger


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi it.s too late to help you but next time try one of these -- http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?id=90262&ts=87380 --you can control how much you use and if the place is wet it helps it to stick and expand ! you can then get some pvc cold weld to seal your holes.
terry


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Try this: www.branfibre.co.uk.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Easy answer, to get what you need go to a boat chandlery and tell them the problem. Most carry small stocks of resin , glass mat, and two part filler ( a resin mixed with talc and often a colourant so you can tell when it is thoroughly mixed with the "hardener"), Sikaflex or a suitable cartridge adhesive and paints designed to cover GRP gelcoats ( the stuff that makes your shower tray the colour it is). Non of which is cheap but if it keeps the sea out then it will do the job on a GRP shower tray etc.
Chandlers are used to odd questions from boating people and normally well informed on these products, often from own experience.
Good luck with your project.
Rob


----------

